# 16.2, 8yo, black based loud leopard, Knabstrupper x ISH gelding. Shropshire.



## SatsumaGirl (10 September 2012)

Large star, pink snip and blanket.

White Irish passport. 

I owned this boy for nearly a year but had to sell him in November 2010, due to a change in circumstances. 

He was originally bought as a rising 6yo, project to bring on and re-back, due to being out of work for a while. 

It became apparent that he was very nervous under saddle, I wasn't progressing much with him, so sent him to a professional, for re-backing.

He was given the all clear from the vet and physio by the time he went to be backed and it was believed to be behavioural. 

I sold him to a nice couple in Telford, Shropshire, who owned Longdon Livery.

They took him on with the view to working with him to overcome his issues, but if not, he would have a nice home as an inhand show horse. 

I sold him for what wasn't much, at the time- though in this market, he's probably worth even less! 

I saw him advertised by the people I sold him to, a year on, advertised as being out of work for 12 months- so I'm guessing they didn't do much with him under saddle. 
He was then advertised back in April, still as a project for re-backing, but they wanted a lot more than they paid and I just wouldn't have been able to afford it for a horse that hasn't done anything. 

I contacted them a while back and have again recently, but I'm not sure if they've received my messages or if they're just busy- or perhaps don't want me to have him back as a field ornament!  

If anyone knows where he is (I'd perhaps like to know if they still own him or if they did in fact manage to sell him back in April), please let me know. 

I have since traced one of his previous owner's, right back and found that at times, without warning, he could display quite dangerous tendencies out of the blue, like blind bolting etc. She was actually going to have him PTS, but a friend persuaded her to sell him to her but then the friend sold him to someone, who then sold him to me- you get the idea!

He was always nervous and would shoot forwards when you tried to mount (old owner brought him over from Ireland and believes he had been kicked in the stomach/beaten) and would sometimes tense like he wanted you off but he'd taken so long to progress at the breaker's, he was only walking and trotting round the school so his behaviour didn't escalate too much. I was extremely honest at the time of sale, just in case anyone thinks I tried to 'do one', I just wanted the best possible home for him!

I thought I was doing the best, selling him to someone with more money and time than myself. I thought it was a shame to write him off at 6yo, so if someone could give him a purpose (even just inhand) he would be well loved and his brain would be kept ticking over. 

I know circumstances can change and I do not blame the people I sold him to at all. I would just like to know where he is, and depending on price, offer him a home as a non-ridden companion, for the rest of his days. 

Apologies for the novel there. 

If anyone can help, please send me a PM. 

Photos aren't actually mine, they were from previous adverts that I have managed to find online. Unfortunately, I lost photos of him when my laptop died!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (12 September 2012)

No one? 

Please try and pick your brains, if you can. He's a very unusual chap so I'm hoping someone will have seen him at some point!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 September 2012)

Try posting his details and photos on these facebook groups, they cover the area and someone may recognise him.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/telfordhorsesales/

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/117588014986974/

I hope you are able to find him.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 September 2012)

Thank you, I will try my best and hopefully something will come of it.


----------



## Cuffey (13 September 2012)

do try Tracing Equines site as well
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## SatsumaGirl (13 September 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 September 2012)

Just keeping this boy bumped up. Just want to know that he is safe and well.


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2012)

Hope you manage to trace him. He's very distinctive so you'd think he'd be hard to lose.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 September 2012)

Thank you, Trasa.  

I think what worries me, is I have since found out his history, since selling him on and at the time, thought 6yo, having been given the all clear physically, with time and experience, he may come on- but since finding out what I have from the first owner who brought him over, it seems his nervous/dangerous tendencies are just 'him' and he's been passed from pillar to post.

I thought selling him to someone with more money and experience would be the best thing for him, but by the looks of things (going by adverts I have found) the new owners haven't done anything with him either. 
Hindsight is a wonderful thing and I just want to make sure he is safe and doesn't get passed on again. 

Had I not found the old adverts, I would've been more than happy for the home I found to keep him. I just worry as they obviously have/had wanted to sell him at some point. 

He was still being sold as a project, 18 months after they bought him. To me, that just screams that he'd be better off as a companion- and if I can offer him a safe and secure future as a field ornament, then so be it. There are worse fates in life and I don't believe he will be 'wasted' as some people sometimes believe. I think he will be quite happy munching away and not having to worry about scary-horse-eating-people sitting on his back!  I already have two cobs with spavin, making them plods only and my geriatric first pony who is nothing more than a pet- and they aren't going anywhere. What's one more 'pet' in the field, eh?!


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2012)

Can you pester the people you sold him to a bit more ? If they are avoiding you I'd just turn up on their doorstep.


----------



## horselover11 (20 September 2012)

Just wondered you never mentioned in your post if he had a stable name?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (21 September 2012)

Trasa; I've emailed and messaged them on FB and got nowhere. They've never been good at keeping in touch. :s

His name was Tonka, when I had him. Like I say, I have since found out all his history, since being brought over and I would at least like to pass info on.


----------



## MM&PP (26 September 2012)

Bump.


Hope you find him.


----------



## mandwhy (26 September 2012)

Hmm I feel like I might have seen an advert for him sometime as he is certainly distinctive! Have you tried getting someone else to message them about him? Maybe they just feel a bit awkward or something talking to you


----------



## SatsumaGirl (5 October 2012)

Not sure what the reason is to why they haven't got back to me. Everything was on good terms. Wouldn't want to upset them. As I haven't heard back, I'm assuminghe probably is sold. Will keep trying though.


----------



## HappyHooves (6 October 2012)

if you have the horse's name/passport number/microchip number maybe, then this would help the search! Have you tried this  http://www.knabstrupperlink.org.uk/  They could help perhaps?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (10 October 2012)

Unfortunately, his details were never registered on NED and the like (not that it matters now, I suppose), i.e. his details/number would never show up on the database- I checked when I owned him and the passport was in front of me. He has a white passport with The Irish Horse Board, who I have since contacted. I have the details of the lady who originally brought him over/registered him with IHB and having contacted them about a month ago, no owner or address details have be re-registered, sadly.


----------



## horseydebbie (19 October 2012)

I think you should take a look on Preloved Shropshire Horses. He is for sale on there, still as a project horse, for £1750. He is still at Longdon On Tern Good luck


----------



## TrasaM (19 October 2012)

Well spotted (lol no pun intended) looks like the chap Satsumagirl is looking for.


----------



## horseydebbie (19 October 2012)

I have had another look at Preloved and the only way to contact Lauren is by message, but I have found a mobile for you from another site 07766008056
Hope this helps


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 October 2012)

Christ. He's lovely but green and obviously hasn't progressed. Could never afford that for a field ornament. :/ Sorry for being dim, is he on Preloved or a site called 'pteloved Shropshire horses'? Can't find details. Thank you. Xx


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 October 2012)

Argh. Silly phone. Excuse the typos. X


----------



## TrasaM (19 October 2012)

At least now you know where he is and that he's ok so if he gets s old you can keep track on him. Or....make them an offer to take him off their hands


----------



## horseydebbie (19 October 2012)

Google Preloved Shropshire Horses for sale. He's definatlly on there


----------



## nikicb (19 October 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106673539/project-horse-162hh-knabbstrupper.html


----------



## Amymay (19 October 2012)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Trasa; I've emailed and messaged them on FB and got nowhere. They've never been good at keeping in touch. :s

His name was Tonka, when I had him. Like I say, I have since found out all his history, since being brought over and I would at least like to pass info on.
		
Click to expand...

How about the good old telephone...............???


----------



## jnb (19 October 2012)

I know somebody who's at livery on this yard.....I could ask them if they know anything / can find out what the story is........?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (20 October 2012)

To be honest, it's obvious they wouldn't want me to have him back as they never contacted me the numerous times over the last 2 years when they have tried to sell him before. I tried texting initially, then followed up with email and fb, a while later. I then misplaced the number and having heard nothing back, assumed they'd gotten rid so didn't want to harass them again, hence coming on here to try a different route, to find where he was.

At least I know where he is now. It's a shame as I know of a perfect home for him, if they didn't want him to come back to me. I know it sounds like they want him to go somewhere to be worked but he hasn't had 12 months off (as the ad states), he's had 24 months. They advertised him in Nov '11 (they bought him in Nov '10) as having 12 months off. They've done nothing with him, his first owner that I contacted after selling him says he was dangerous. Ok, so he was never that bad when I had him but wasn't the most confident under saddle and that was doing nothing more than walking and the odd trot in the school. It was a very slow process. Imagine a horse with the mentality of a nervy/very green 3yo... 

If he hasn't come on in the last two years, I highly doubt he will now, certainly having since heard what I have off the first owner that brought him over. 

I worry someone will take him on (naively, like I did- though he was only 5yo when I bought him so figured he was just green/age on his side) and not progress due to the issues I have since found out he has, and he will be passed on again and again as a project for bringing on and rebacking, up until someone decides they can't do much with him and he's PTS.  I just want to make sure he goes to a nice home as I worry and have never stopped thinking about him. :/


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 October 2012)

Is this him on preloved?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (20 October 2012)

It is, yes. X


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 October 2012)

Lovely horse.


----------



## smac (27 October 2012)

Nice looking horse. I would call them, or have someone else call. No mention of you. make an offer. You never know. If they have had him 24mnths and done nothing they maybe willing to take an offer, but too embarrassed to speak to you?!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (2 November 2012)

Well, there's no answer I'm afraid. A lady I know was interested too but nothing. So sad. I have a decent amount of money here, too, which is frustrating.  Just hope he gets a nice home.


----------



## brighteyes (3 November 2012)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Well, there's no answer I'm afraid. A lady I know was interested too but nothing. So sad. I have a decent amount of money here, too, which is frustrating.  Just hope he gets a nice home.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want him or not?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (3 November 2012)

In an ideal world, yes, but as read in a previous ad of his, they stated they'd boughthim as a project 'as previous owner was very novice'. I'm not saying I am the most experienced in the world, but have had horses for 18 years so not sure if I gave them that impression, as I wasn't progressing with him. All I was saying was that if they didn't want him to come back to me as an unridden companion  (even though I now believe he may be better suited to this role) I know someone who likes the look of him.


----------

